# Whitehouse Quarry and Evergreen Lake 9/6



## jziggy618 (Aug 2, 2009)

Fished out at the quarry in Whitehouse today for the first time. Had a slow morning out there, but caught a really thick 12 inch bass and a very large bluegill. Fish weren't as deep as I thought they might be out there. We were finding holes that were 30 foot deep right along the edge, but the only fish we caught were about 10 foot down.

After a few hours out at the quarry, drove out to Evergreen lake and caught a bunch of 6 inch crappie and some small bass. All-in-all, slow but fun day.


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Where is Evergreen Lake located at?


----------



## jziggy618 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oak Openings park, just off of State Route 295.


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you talking about the big quarry behind the library? Is that open to the public?


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

How did you get a hold of anything through all of the algae at Evergreen? What were you using?

I had no luck earlier in the week at either Mallard Lake (with my kids) or Evergreen.


----------



## jziggy618 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, the quarry behind the library. From what I have been told, it's been open to the public all year.

Surprisingly, the algae wasn't too bad. Just fished with small minnows.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Evergreen is actually covered in duckweed. It blows back and forth in the water from area to area based on the direction and speed of the wind. Some days one half of the lake will be free of junk and other days the whole lake is unfishable. Regardless of that, the fishery is pretty weak. Swantucky told me that there was a big fish kill 2 summers ago that pretty much wrecked the lake. I've fished there many times throughout the last 5 or so years and never caught much in the way of size or numbers.

As far as Whitehouse Quarry goes, can someone confirm that it is open to the public? That placed has been closed to public fishing since at least 1990 that I am aware of.


----------



## jziggy618 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's the first I have been to Evergreen Lake since I was a kid. Even then, I remember seeing more green on the lake than water. When I make it back to T-town, it probably won't be a regular stop.

As for the quarry, the fences are open and the signs posted on them say only that you can't use a boat. There were about 4 or 5 other people out there besides us fishing...


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Is the quarry worth checking out? Im always looking for new spots, sounds like it coul be fun. Hows the water clarity there?


----------



## jziggy618 (Aug 2, 2009)

I plan on giving it a 2nd chance when I get back to Whitehouse. It's very clear water, we could easily see about 10 foot straight down along the edges and you could see the bottom at the areas along the trees.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry, im new to the area and im having a hard time google'in the quarry. i found evergreen lake but not the quarry. can someone tell me how to find it?


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

If I remember correctly, the quarry is now part of Village Park. The City of Whitehouse webpage still shows that the quarry is off limits to fishing, boating, and swimming. If anything has changed, the webpage does not reflect it.
http://www.whitehouseoh.com/play/parks.asp


----------



## jziggy618 (Aug 2, 2009)

The quarry is behind the Police Department in Whitehouse. If you aren't allowed to fish there, I'm sure that they would let you know ;-) Here's a link: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2048,-83.798304&spn=0.010444,0.01972&t=h&z=16

For those that are concerned that you aren't allowed to fish there, take a drive out and check. I doubt that Whitehouse has a full time web master keeping that site up as the copyright on the site is 2008.


----------



## spilcher (Sep 11, 2009)

FYI, Yes the quarry is open to public fishing. I would appreciate any reports on the activity (Size, quantity, and species taken.) We are currently in the process of the developement of the quarry and all this info would be helpful.

Thanks and good luck! 

Steve Pilcher - Village of Whitehouse


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Steve -
Nice of you to chime in. What are the open hours for the quarry site?
What are you hoping to find in the pond? If needed, some of us could target specific species (i.e. catfish vs. bluegill vs. bass).


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I fished that quarry tonight. It took me a very long time to find a place to fish since the water is so hard to get down to with all the plants and trees around and in the water. I did not catch anything. I did see some newly spawned bass about an inch long so they are in there. But it does not seem to be a very fisherman friendly place. There is a pond across the street that looks like a better place to fish, I think its a smaller quarry but the bigger one is hard to get back to and I do not know if I'll go back. Has anyone fished the smaller one?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Spilcher.....P.M.sent


----------



## topwatersmallies (Jul 7, 2004)

i've caught alot of bass all 10 to 12 inches fish the shallow end near the standing trees or off the steps


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

It has been great for gils and the kids. I have seen several smallies in the 10" range taken and I have caught a 3 pounder there on a spinner bait. Lots of rocks and tress in the water. fishin is good but it's been getting pounded every time I was there. It was stocked for fishing derbys when I was a kid and we use to sneek in and fish 10 or so years ago. There are some hawgs in there...


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Practice CPR catch picture realease and maybe this little gem will hold fish for awhile.
When I was 16 to 17 years old back in the mid to late 80s I could go to Swanton Reservoir and catch nice size small mouth and large mouth bass.it was a great place to fish from shore and the scenery was great. Now you would be lucky to even catch a cat fish, to many folks kept there catch and fished it out.

http://trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------



## firedogg013 (Jul 6, 2013)

The Quarry is open to fish. I am a life long resident and was just there yesterday evening (no luck). I was seeing some small bass swimming near the shallows. Not sure what to use as I tried a lot of different lures. When I was a kid they stocked this place every year but the water had gone out years ago and the quarry was all but dead. It has refilled over the last few years since the village went on the Toledo water line. Looks like it will be a good spot eventually. Gonna try some minnow/worm fishing there too and see if the bluegill are of any size. If anyone finds the "right" bait let me know!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have fished the small quarry a few times this year. Quite a few smaller bluegills but it is possible to catch a meal or 2 there. Funnest thing there was 1 time I was using a surface fly there & catching 1 every once in a while. A 12 year or so kid was using hot dogs & getting bites after bites but missing most of them. I finally went back to my car & got him a hook small enough for gills (small). He caught fish after fish of which quite a few were large enough for him to keep to eat. What was funny was he offered to leave me use his pole & bait. I was tempted but didn't. I really enjoyed watching him. All in all a fun evening.

I replyied to a very old post.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Firedogg - the quality of the Whitehouse quarry fishery has declined over the 4 years since the first post in this thread. There are bass, but they are generally smaller and less numerous since most of the gills have been pulled out. Try white spinners, senkos, or flukes. Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Many years ago I believe the larger quarry use to have trout. But that was back in the early 80's.


----------

